# Spawn Log: Blue Yellow Grizzle HM pair



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Since I DEFINITELY had eggs, I'm starting this log to avoid multiple threads. 
Here's the pair I got from bettysplendens:


















They spent 3 days in the tank before they mated. Female was removed on 9/9/2010 and this is what the bubble nest looked like. It was so hard to see the eggs!


















On 9/10/2010 at around 5pm there was nothing much new in happening in the nest. Dad was busy arranging eggs and the bubble nest occupied more area of the water surface. 









Later that day, around 8:30pm I came home to find the first wigglers hanging from the nest! Daddy is very busy returning the falling babies to the nest.

*Pics of the wigglers to follow. I take photos with my phone and with daddy moving in from of my lens I cannot focus on the tiny fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Congratz! I almost bought that pair  But I'm currently working on VTs and Plakats.

BTW I'm joining the IBC Monday


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks!
I'm so excited to see what you do with the veiltail! I would love to see them in the spotlight with the HM and PK! I'm an HM fan but can appreciate the CTs and VTs out there. 
I'll eventually join too... keep forgetting LOL!!


----------



## purplemuffin (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh I'm thrilled someone on this forum bought them! What a pretty dad and mom! Good luck!!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I'm trying to create the standard because right now we have an idea. It will take a lot of work from me and other breeders though. I can't wait to join the IBC, I know I've said bad things in the past about standards but I researched more and can't wait to join (free fish isn't bad either ). 

BTW did you choose Priority mail shipping for these fish? I've heard bad thigns so I use Express but if everyone else is ok I'll go with it.

Anyway how are the wigglers?? I bet your excited


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

That is great!!!!!! I LOVE your pair!!


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

purplemuffin said:


> Oh I'm thrilled someone on this forum bought them! What a pretty dad and mom! Good luck!!


Thank you! I had always wanted a grizzle pair and couldn't pass this up or any of the other 5 I bought from Victoria :-D 



MrVampire181 said:


> I'm trying to create the standard because right now we have an idea. It will take a lot of work from me and other breeders though. I can't wait to join the IBC, I know I've said bad things in the past about standards but I researched more and can't wait to join (free fish isn't bad either ).
> 
> BTW did you choose Priority mail shipping for these fish? I've heard bad thigns so I use Express but if everyone else is ok I'll go with it.
> 
> Anyway how are the wigglers?? I bet your excited


Yeah, having stadards might not appeal to everyone but personally I like structure. So having a "guide" to what the form should be it's great IMO. 
I know I didn't start with a pair with fantastic finnage but I'm after color more than anything with these two. 

I have my fish shipped FedEx Overnight because I work for the company and get great discount. I just give my account number to the sellers and it charges my credit card directly. I paid $22 for a box with 8 fish from Victoria shipped Overnight.
Thankfully, everyone I've dealt with so far have agreed to ship with this method so I can save on shipping. 

I'm very excited that they are hatching! But we'll see how it goes in the next few hours :shock: I feel so sorry for the poor daddy fish!

Picture of ONE of the wigglers...
See him hanging from the corner of the cup?? :lol:


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Can't wait to see them grow up


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Hehe! Me either! I really hope some of them make it.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

vilmarisv said:


> Hehe! Me either! I really hope some of them make it.


 Clean water and good food. I change a gallon of water a day for the first week, then I start changing 75% everyday starting at two weeks and do this for a month. Then at one month they get moved into either two different 10 gallons (I split the spawn) or a 20 gallon plastic tub and do 75% water changes every ther day. Large water changes get them to grow a lot faster. Use the link in my sig and it tells you exactly how I breed and raise them.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

That's a very good info page you have there! I'm stealing a few ideas Thanks!!
-------
9/11/10 @ 4:30pm
I came home and went straight to the tank! So many more babies were hanging from the nest! You can really see them now! 
Daddiy is still very busy with the babies but many more of them are able to swim back to the nest. I fed the exhausted daddy 3 pellets and he went right back to tending to his babies.
Here's a picture of daddy at work (sorry for the big format but you might not be able to see the fry if smaller):


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks for the complement 

I just had a spawn with my HMPK blue dragon geno's just a few hours ago. Female is great and dad is workin on the nest.


----------



## vilmarisv (Apr 17, 2010)

Ugh! For some reason my pictures are no longer showing. 
This is one from the previous post. 










-------
Now for the update!

9/13/2010
The fry is all free swimming now! You can see them hanging at the top of the tank and even eating the infusoria! They are adorable!!
I removed daddy this morning and he's recovering in his hospital tank. 
Also was day for water change #1. I syphoned the bottom which REALLY needed cleaning and added 2.5gal of clean water. I'm planning to slowly fill the tank (10gal), probably 2 galons a day or so. 
About 10-15 fry were sucked by the siphon and they were placed back in the tank using an eyedropper but not before taking a picture!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're so teeny tiny! lol


----------

